
dbeaver: Proposal for a Postgresql DB client - spapas82
http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
======
spapas82
Hello - I haven't got any relation to this project but I feel that it needs to
be more know to HN users because I've stumbled a lot of times on people
requiring a good Postgresql Client (especially after the release of PgAdmin
4). I propose to try dbeaver. It is open source, works for other databases
beyond Postgresql (but the main problem was with postgresql lacking a good
client) and, imho is really great!

